# AF on day 12 of 2ww



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Well AF appeared yesterday in full flow, day 12 of the 2ww.  This was my second cycle and believe me it doesn't get any easier.

Feel like such a failure yet again and so upset that my body has let me and my DH down again.  I can't even bring myself to discuss it fully with him yet because I feel like if he was married to someone else then he would have tones of kids by now.  

I tried everything I could for this cycle, orange clothing on scan days, E/C and E/T, loads of protein, hot water bottle, rested for first 5 days after E/T, brazil nuts and pineapple juice and also been having acupuncture since October 2005 but still BFN!

I feel so empty and just want my two lovely embryos back inside me but I guess someone somewhere has decided that I'm not good enough to be a mum  


I am sorry for this post but I really need to get my feelings out and I know that no one on here judges each other.

Where do I go from here  Don't think I have the fight left in me for anymore of this but I do have 1 frostie but her odds of surviving the thaw I bet aren't great never mind staying around for 9 months.

X


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Jovi

Thinkin of you, I know I cant say anything to make you feel better, but know that we are all here for you.


Sandraxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Jovi hun i could of written your post 2 years ago so i know roughly how you're feeling just wanted to send you a big  make sure you give yourself plenty of time to come to terms with things as right now it probably feels like there is no hope but believe me there is  

pam xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news, Jovi.  You mustn't say you're not good enough to be a Mum: I'm sure you are.  Take some time to rest: it will take you a while to get over it all both physically and emotionally.

Your situation sounds a lot like my first cycle back in May, where AF arrived a couple of days before test day.  With my latest cycle I made it to test day without AF but it was still a BFN.  I don't know which was worst - they were both a cruel hit.


----------



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

hi jovi, i just wanted to send you big  to to say im soooooo sorry, my af arrived on day 8 of 2ww last month, it was my second icis cycle (and last ) i know exactly how you feel, i wish i could offer you loads of encouraging words of wisdom but i cant, nothing i say will take away the pain, i just wanted to let you know that your not alone,
take care love lisa x x x x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Jovi

I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.  I started bleeding on about Day 11 of my second cycle and I really identify with the things you have said in your message.  The important thing just now is to give yourself some time to start feeling stronger physically and emotionally.  As Pam says, there is still hope - starting with your little frozen emby.  I am sure too that you are good enough to be a mum - please try not to beat yourself up.  You are not a failure - it's all down to luck at the end of the day, and all anyone can do is their best, which you have certainly done.  Only you can decide whether you want to go on and try a third cycle, but you don't have to decide that (or anything else) until you feel stronger.  

Take care.  

Ellie


----------

